# Sustain Alpha Liqua-Vade, Male Libido Booster, Naturally Boostin Mine Back To Normal!



## JN230 (Dec 4, 2009)

So just last week I started to take Sustain Alpha Liqua Vade by Primmordial Performance. I have been taking 5ml two times per day 5 days on 2 days off. I had just finished a cycle and had shutdown pretty good. Let it be known this is not a sponsored log, it is out of pocket, just this past week has been great so i figured id write a lil somethin somethin

You could have slapped a chic in front of me and I could have cared less, I also started feeling a little depressed and skipped more classes than usual

Not my normal life, and the family and girlfriend were getting a lil worried. I placed my order for Sustain Alpha to bring back my libido and drive for life! I???m on my 5th day as of today and I must say the Girlfriend cant even keep up! My libido jumped back on about day 3 as did my mood throughout the day??? needless to say I was shocked! I even caught my self looking at naughty pictures at work. I just couldn???t get sex off my mind. Im really looking forward to the next 3 weeks as while on cycle sex wasn???t on the top of my list, and the girlfriend got a lil pissed.

if you guys are looking for strength or workout results ill have a few but that isnt my goal with Sustain Alpha, i have a shoudler impingement that i got while on cycle so im trainign arms and legs twice per week each and that is all hoping to heal it soon


----------



## JN230 (Dec 6, 2009)

to comment on taste and delivery, i have done all three versions, heres my rank
1-worm shot, easiest to do leaves no residue in mouth and no taste really
2-mixxed in water, leaves a little texture in mouth like an oil based cough syrup
3-directly in mouth, for absorption i swish for about 15 seconds jsut in case but this leaves the most taste in the m,outh and most texture.

overall taste isnt bad, i dont look forward to taking it every day but dont hate it either, tastes a little bit like a cherry bubblegum flavored cough syrup not bad at all guys i had worse in prescriptions before, think robotussin type shit, thats the worst


----------



## llllern (Dec 6, 2009)

JN230 said:


> to comment on taste and delivery, i have done all three versions, heres my rank
> 1-worm shot, easiest to do leaves no residue in mouth and no taste really
> 2-mixxed in water, leaves a little texture in mouth like an oil based cough syrup
> 3-directly in mouth, for absorption i swish for about 15 seconds jsut in case but this leaves the most taste in the m,outh and most texture.
> ...




I agree with you on the worm it is the best way to take the LV sustain alpha

I am sure that will go the same for the others  1T LV and the Dermacrine LV


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 6, 2009)

What cycle did you run if you don't mind my asking?Is this the only pct or supps you're using ?thanks.


----------



## JN230 (Dec 6, 2009)

ran 6weeks Jungle warfare, i know its not seen as a PH but i consider it one, thats the reason i ahd to use SA because i want planning on a whole PCT for it.... but hey when you feel it you feel it right, yes this is all for pct


----------



## JN230 (Dec 6, 2009)

but i did run life support on 3 weeks of cycle


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 6, 2009)

they may say it's nonhormonal;but it's a variation of a couple of formulas that have been around for a while. The thing is this if it shut you down for any period of time it's screwed with your homones in some way. It's really cool if sustain alpha has worked that good alone though. I would recomend going back on some liver support though.


----------



## Perdido (Dec 7, 2009)

Coming off 6 weeks of 1t tren I was shut down pretty good.
I've been using SA with LV for 5 weeks now. I've been happy with the topical but this is even much more improved than that. No more waiting for the stuff to dry in the mornings and it seams to have better bioavailabilty. Within the first week I felt almost back to normal.


----------



## JN230 (Dec 7, 2009)

cant compare to transdermal but yes the first week i bounced back quickly, it really naturally increase libido, good stuff so far

and ya JW i consider a PH, yet liver seems fine, ran a detox for liver just for health as girlfriend bitches about gas...


----------



## JN230 (Dec 19, 2009)

as its about to end i must say i was extremely impressed, i had a backup plan incase Sustain alpha wasnt enough to boost my libido back to normal levels but it surpassed that for me!

I must give Primmordial performance three thumbs up  (think about it...)  on Sustain Alpha Liqua Vade

i've even heard rumblings of a christmas sale to end all holiday sales coming up SOON after X-mas! i may have to stock up for my next PCT
GREAT PRODUCT GUYS


----------

